
After 25 years of homelessness, I learned there’s one thing you can do to help - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/jun/25/after-25-years-of-being-homeless-i-learned-theres-one-simple-thing-you-can-do-to-help-gregory-p-smith
======
camtarn
TL;DR to compensate for clickbaity title:

"I was recently asked by someone what they should do when they come across a
homeless person. My response to this question is quite simple. Maybe you
cannot make a difference to that person’s circumstance, but you can make a
difference to how you see them. Many are hurting with the shame and stigma of
being homeless. Don’t pretend they don’t exist: they are people too."

